# Lip annee 60 avec nouveau strap



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Bonjour.
Je viens juste d'acheter une nouvelle strap (je me rappelle plus l'equivalent francais desole.) pour ma lip (100% alligator)
Cette montre appartenait a mon pere et lui avait ete donnee apres 20ans de loyaux services dans son entreprise.
J'aime bp!
F.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

C est une très belle montre ...


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

lechat said:


> C est une très belle montre ...


Merci beaucoup. Je suis tres content et toujours surpris de voir que les vieilles montres lip n'ont pas une tre forte cote. Le detail sur le cadran est presque grioche..c trs subtil et tres elabore. Je vais prendre d'autre photos..


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

franksf said:


> Bonjour.
> Je viens juste d'acheter une nouvelle strap (je me rappelle plus l'equivalent francais desole.) pour ma lip (100% alligator)
> Cette montre appartenait a mon pere et lui avait ete donnee apres 20ans de loyaux services dans son entreprise.
> J'aime bp!
> ...


J'adore le look de votre lip. Son cadran et son boîtier ("genuine" j'imagine) sont superbes. J'aime aussi la finition du bracelet crocodile. Cheers


----------

